# Shipping via Newgistics



## LagniappeRob (Sep 13, 2012)

Ordered from everyone's favorite large pen kit supplier... Had a $5 off coupon for a review, and decided to try the $6 shipping option (not in a hurry and learned my lesson on choosing the rush processing fee).  Anyway, they used a service called "Newgistics" for their shipping.  I checked out their website but I don't get the connection to the USPS. I know they use USPS for the final delivery step - I get that. But what I find strange is the package is track-able via USPS almost the whole way. There's a 2nd tracking number in the header (not shown) that has a valid USPS tracking number in it.

Here's Newgistics tracking: 

```
Date	Time	Description	Location
9/12/2012	10:59 AM	Transferring to USPS	NEW ORLEANS,LA 701235855
9/11/2012	11:00 PM	In transit	DALLAS,TX
9/11/2012	04:14 PM	In transit	Coppell,TX 75019
9/11/2012	04:07 PM	Electronic Shipping Sent to USPS	 
9/11/2012	04:07 PM	In transit	Coppell,TX 75019
9/11/2012	10:28 AM	In transit	Coppell,TX 75019
9/10/2012	05:38 PM	In transit	Fishers,IN 46037
9/8/2012	06:37 AM	In transit	Fishers,IN 46037
9/7/2012	02:55 PM	In transit	Elizabeth,NJ 07206
9/7/2012	11:11 AM	Arrived at Shipping Facility	Elizabeth,NJ 07206
9/6/2012	01:55 PM	Electronic Shipping Info Received	Philadelphia,PA 19115
```

Here's USPS from that 2nd tracking number:

```
Package Services
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
September 11, 2012, 4:14 pm
COPPELL, TX 75019 
Delivery Confirmation™
Electronic Shipping Info Received
September 12, 2012
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
September 11, 2012, 10:28 am
COPPELL, TX 75019 
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
September 10, 2012, 5:38 pm
FISHERS, IN 46037 
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
September 08, 2012, 6:37 am
FISHERS, IN 46037 
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
September 07, 2012, 2:55 pm
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
```

So obviously they share data or something... anyone dealt with Newgistics? What's the benefit over just using USPS?  Just curious...


----------



## alphageek (Sep 13, 2012)

USPS has partnered with Fedex (for a product called smart post) and Newgistics.   From what I understand its mainly to use their logistics, warehouses and cross docks so they don't have to do that themselves.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Sep 13, 2012)

I have discovered that if you order anything whether from an internet purchase or on eBay it takes frickin Forever, even if it is sent Priority USPS.

I had ordered some items  one order out of Texas and the other from New Jersey. Sent off the same day (allegedly), sent Priority Mail. Neither package had any fluids or combustible item.  The order from Texas arrived inside 3 days, the New Jersey Order took 6.  Perhaps the difference between one taking a plane trip, to over the road?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 13, 2012)

Therein lies the difference in most cases, I've found that  first class and priority are deliverd with-in 3-5 days and most with-in 3.




Holz Mechaniker said:


> I have discovered that if you order anything whether from an internet purchase or on eBay it takes frickin Forever, even if it is sent Priority USPS.
> 
> I had ordered some items one order out of Texas and the other from New Jersey. Sent off the same day (*allegedly*), sent Priority Mail. Neither package had any fluids or combustible item. The order from Texas arrived inside 3 days, the New Jersey Order took 6. Perhaps the difference between one taking a plane trip, to over the road?


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 14, 2012)

Well... I'm not impressed with Newgistics. Supposedly out for delivery today. That's 7 days from PA. to LA. (as in state). No better than parcel post I bet - wonder if it was cheaper... That's pretty bad, IMO.  (10 from when it was actually ordered... but that's another thread.) ... guess the other vendors (like timberbits that can get a package from Australia to here in 1/3rd that time) are spoiling me.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 14, 2012)

You want to be spoiled?   I ordered a piece of electronics from amazon.. paid $4 to upgrade my shipping - received it less than 20 hours after placing the order


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 14, 2012)

I get spoiled by Amazon all the time... Amazon Prime Student (yes I qualify) - $39/year,  free 2nd day air, $4 overnight ($8 or 9 on Sat).  Many times, things that should have been here Monday show up on Friday instead.  Even the Delta 46-460 can be overnight shipped for $5!   But by your comment I bet you know about Prime already.


----------



## Grampy122 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Amazon not so good.*

My last order from Amazon they used Prestige to deliver the package and when I checked their tracking it said that it had been delivered. I looked all over in front of the house and along the sides and could not find it. I called Prestige and they said it had been delivered and I said well I don't have it. He said it was put between the doors. He then connected me with a person at Amazon. This clown wanted me to go up and down the street and look for the package.  A while later some guy showed up with it and said that it was left at his house.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 14, 2012)

USPS shipping is pretty good.  Both first class and priority get delivered in 3 to 5 days 90% or more of the time.  Once in awhile someone will email that it's taken more than a week - rarely.

Amazon standard or free shipping is SLOW perhaps deliberately so but it almost never arrives in less than a week - but for free shipping I'll take it.

Walmart btw ships superfast if you order on line - my last order 2 days via FedEx at a cost of $1.97


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 14, 2012)

Smitty that must have been a small package:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 14, 2012)

Not that small - and I think it was a standard shipping rate


----------



## alphageek (Sep 14, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Amazon standard or free shipping is SLOW perhaps deliberately so but it almost never arrives in less than a week - but for free shipping I'll take it.



Amazons "free" shipping is slow because they tell you up front that it will take a long time.   That way they can group the items with other things that are going to the same area.   So how fast you get it depends on how much others order.  I've gotten things in 5 days at times this way.

That being said, If you order a lot from Amazon, prime is a pretty good deal.  Its $80 a year, but you get free 2 day shipping plus video streaming and free kindle stuff.    And depending what you are looking for that is well worth it - especially with some of the discounts that you can get there.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 15, 2012)

alphageek said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon standard or free shipping is SLOW perhaps deliberately so but it almost never arrives in less than a week - but for free shipping I'll take it.
> ...


 I've looked at prime but for me, it isn't a bargain.  I don't order more than a half dozen times a year and half the stuff I order I get free shipping anyway.  I am rarely in a big hurry to get orders so time usually isn't an issue.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't think it was worth it but got a free trial fully expecting to cancel it, but then didn't want to... The only thing I wish is the optional overnight ($5) was per shipment not per item.

And if you ever order anything really BIG... like steel bumpers fora JEEP.  Free 2 day air on a bumper!?!  Another large item we did was a tandem bicycle for Christmas. 

The student edition is 1/2 price (I'm back in school... I specifically asked and they said that was fine. Actually they refunded the other half as I already had prime.)

Oh, and it's a family thing... don't remember how many family members you get. But they get the same shipping benefits (plus others: video on demand - works with Sony Blu-ray plays plus others... kind of like Netflix online,  & Kindle lending library)

BTW, they carry some PSI items at discount plus most if not all are prime.  For example PSI wants $379 (on sale reg $399) plus a $50 ground UPS for a 10" VS Commander lathe. Amazon: $366.04 plus free 2 day air.  You've almost paid for a full year of prime PLUS got it in 2 days.  I'm thinking about a Barracuda chuck...


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 16, 2012)

*prime*

Well with as much as you order -- it is a bargain for you.


----------

